# [Dock iPhone/iPad] B&O - BeoSound 8 - AirPlay ?+Zeppelin Air



## Rez2a (2 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous, voilà mon problème est simple : je suis sur le point d'acheter un nouveau dock pour mon iPhone, et je me suis fixé comme critères un bon son, un joli design et une assez grande compatibilité (avec mon Mac, surtout).

J'avoue que j'ai toujours eu un faible pour B&O, qui est un peu pour moi le "Apple de la musique" : c'est cher, on a mal au cul en sortant du magasin, on se tâte pour vendre un rein en allant sur le site, ce ne sont pas les meilleurs du marché au niveau performances, mais le design est toujours à la hauteur.

Bref, je lorgne depuis un peu de temps sur la BeoSound 8 qui a l'air d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut : un joli design, un bon son, compatible avec iPhone/iPad/Mac via USB... seulement, ça paraît incroyable, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir si cette station est compatible avec AirPlay.

À priori, je dirais que non : sur le site de B&O, il n'est fait nulle part mention de AirPlay, et ils parlent tout juste de "compatibilité AirPort Express", dont je me fous pas mal.

Seulement plusieurs trucs me font douter, en premier lieu le fait qu'avant sa sortie, cette station était présentée comme "le premier futur dock compatible AirPlay", et le fait que sur pas mal d'articles qui parlent de cette station, on peut lire dans le contenu des news et dans les commentaires des utilisateurs que la station est bel et bien compatible avec AirPlay ; mais je trouve ça très difficile à croire que ça ne soit pas mis en avant par B&O, à moins qu'ils n'aient confondu "AirPlay" et "AirPort Express" dans leur descriptif.

Si je poste ici, dans l'idéal, ça serait pour tomber sur quelqu'un qui en possède une (ou qui a pu en tester une), et qui pourrait confirmer ou infirmer la compatibilité AirPlay.

Et en petite question subsidiaire, si un amateur de son a eu l'occasion de tester la BeoSound 8 et le Zeppelin Air (je précise que seule la comparaison avec le Zeppelin Air sorti récemment m'intéresse, vu qu'ils ont changé quelques trucs au niveau audio par rapport au Zeppelin standard), je veux bien un avis... si les qualités sonores des deux appareils se tiennent, il se pourrait bien que je fasse une concession sur le design au profit de la compatibilité AirPlay et que je craque pour le Zeppelin Air (et mon portefeuille m'en remercierait aussi d'ailleurs...).

Désolé pour le long post, et merci d'avance à ceux qui sauront me répondre !


----------



## Rez2a (2 Mai 2011)

Personne n'a eu l'occasion d'essayer ?


----------



## Rez2a (16 Juillet 2011)

Bon, je me permets de upper mon pauvre thread sans réponse, au cas où quelqu'un passe par ici en se posant la question !

Je viens d'acheter ma BeoSound 8, je confirme qu'AirPlay n'est pas intégré, comme je le pensais la feature dont parle B&O sur son site consiste uniquement à acheter une AirPort Express et rien d'autre.
En revanche, une très bonne application sur iOS s'appelle Airphones (3&#8364; il me semble pour la version complète) et permet de streamer tout le son sortant du Mac vers un iPhone, iPod ou iPad ; en "sacrifiant" un iDevice (en le laissant branché h24 sur la B&O quoi), il est donc possible d'avoir mieux que ce que propose AirPlay, à savoir non seulement le stream iTunes, mais aussi les films, vidéos en tout genre, jeux, YouTube etc... sur la station.

Au niveau du comparatif avec le Zeppelin : je n'ai pu essayer qu'un Zeppelin Air, à l'intérieur de l'Apple Store du Louvre, donc environnement bruyant, pas de quoi se faire une idée précise sur le bestiau, si ce n'est que le son pouvait être poussé assez fort pour couvrir le bruit ambiant et qu'il y avait l'air d'avoir pas mal de basses.
En revanche, je peux dire ceci : là où on s'attend à voir le Zeppelin cracher du bon son rien qu'en regardant sa gueule (il est assez imposant il faut dire), la BeoSound est impressionnante compte tenu de la finesse du truc et du son qui en sort, je ne découvre pas B&O aujourd'hui mais ils m'étonneront toujours. 
Le rendu est super fidèle, testé sur un peu tous les styles (rock, death metal, jazz, électro, lounge...), strictement rien à lui reprocher pour l'instant, aucun souffle, un son très clair sur les musiques acoustiques, des basses très présentes quand il le faut (sans être surboostées comme Bose le fait en général), et pas de distorsion à un volume d'écoute qui peut conduire les voisins à appeler les flics.
Je redécouvre ma bibliothèque, faut dire que ça fait presque un an que je me contente des HP intégrés de mon iMac, qui me convenaient très bien, et qui me font aujourd'hui la même impression que lorsque j'écoute une chanson sur les HP de mon iPhone.

Pour finir, est-ce que ça vaut les 400&#8364; (voire plus, la B&O a augmenté à 1020&#8364; maintenant) d'écart avec un Zeppelin : même en ayant écouté le Zeppelin en vitesse, je pense que la B&O est un poil meilleure au niveau du son, mais la différence ne se justifie pas là.
Par contre, le design ne laisse vraiment pas indifférent, et elle est super compacte là où le Zeppelin fais mastoc. Pour résumer, une BeoSound peut trouver sa place dans un petit appart encombré, accrochée au mur... mais je pense que le Zeppelin a besoin de beaucoup d'espace pour ne pas faire tâche au milieu d'une pièce. Posé sur une colonne au milieu d'un salon de 400m2 comme sur leur vidéo de démo, il est nickel, il faut le reconnaître. 
Aussi, la BeoSound est plus jolie avec un iPad qu'avec un iPhone, et la finition est normale pour B&O (c'est à dire exceptionnelle comparée au reste...).

Et quel plaisir d'avoir enfin réussi à assortir mon iMac, ma machine à café, et maintenant ma station  ; elle ne dénote pas du tout à côté d'un iMac ou un MacBook Pro avec le pont aluminium et les baffles noires, et d'ailleurs le cerclage alu des baffles se marie très bien avec un iPad noir.
Voilà c'était pour faire ressortir mon côté féminin...

Bref, j'avais peur que cette "B&O du pauvre" (il faut dire ce qui est...) me réserve une mauvaise surprise sur la qualité du son, mais il n'en est rien ; le côté station/dock iPhone est pratique mais pour moi accessoire, l'important est que c'est le meilleur kit stéréo que j'aie entendu sur un ordinateur.
En espérant que ça pourra aider de futurs acheteurs indécis.


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai également eu la possibilité de tester les deux types d'enceintes : je possède moi-même le Zeppelin et une amie a le B&O Sound 8. D'une manière générale, je dirais que les deux systèmes sont assez proches avec quand même une petite préférence pour le B&O. En effet, où le Zeppelin fournit des aiguës plus claires et précises, il pêche plus sur des basses et sur un volume sonore plus faible. Certes, les deux systèmes sont de qualités mais je trouve que le B&O restitue mieux le coté spatial, donnant plus d'envergure au son. Cela vient très probablement de la différence conséquente de taille des haut-parleurs.

Par contre, à l'opposé, niveau enceinte d'ordinateur, les MM-1 de B&W sont totalement bluffantes ! Pour un volume extrêmement réduit, je dois avouer qu'elles ont une capacité à restituer un son d'une qualité tout à fait étonnante. Largement en dessus de ce que peut offrir le set B&O pour ordinateur. Je serai même tenté de dire que j'écoute de plus en plus ma musique via les MM-1 que via le Zeppelin. Le seul défaut, c'est qu'étant faite pour accompagner un ordinateur, et donc un utilisateur relativement proche, la puissance sonore fait un peu défaut si on veut en faire une autre utilisation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2011)

Rez2a a dit:


> Bon, je me permets de upper mon pauvre thread sans réponse, au cas où quelqu'un passe par ici en se posant la question !




Upper ne te servira pas à grand chose, parce que ceux qui se posent la question, ça n'est pas "par ici" qu'ils passent, mais dans le forum qui est consacré à ce genre de questions. Ici, on parle des périphériques et des accessoires *pour Macintosh* ! iPhone, iPad, tout ça, c'est dans les forums iGeneration que ça se passe.

On déménage.


----------



## Rez2a (16 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Upper ne te servira pas à grand chose, parce que ceux qui se posent la question, ça n'est pas "par ici" qu'ils passent, mais dans le forum qui est consacré à ce genre de questions. Ici, on parle des périphériques et des accessoires *pour Macintosh* ! iPhone, iPad, tout ça, c'est dans les forums iGeneration que ça se passe.
> 
> On déménage.



'Oups' comme on dit, le fait de vouloir m'en servir comme enceintes sur mon Mac a dû me conduire à la mauvaise section, désolé.



Nyrvan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai également eu la possibilité de tester les deux types d'enceintes : je possède moi-même le Zeppelin et une amie a le B&O Sound 8. D'une manière générale, je dirais que les deux systèmes sont assez proches avec quand même une petite préférence pour le B&O. En effet, où le Zeppelin fournit des aiguës plus claires et précises, il pêche plus sur des basses et sur un volume sonore plus faible. Certes, les deux systèmes sont de qualités mais je trouve que le B&O restitue mieux le coté spatial, donnant plus d'envergure au son. Cela vient très probablement de la différence conséquente de taille des haut-parleurs.
> 
> Par contre, à l'opposé, niveau enceinte d'ordinateur, les MM-1 de B&W sont totalement bluffantes ! Pour un volume extrêmement réduit, je dois avouer qu'elles ont une capacité à restituer un son d'une qualité tout à fait étonnante. Largement en dessus de ce que peut offrir le set B&O pour ordinateur. Je serai même tenté de dire que j'écoute de plus en plus ma musique via les MM-1 que via le Zeppelin. Le seul défaut, c'est qu'étant faite pour accompagner un ordinateur, et donc un utilisateur relativement proche, la puissance sonore fait un peu défaut si on veut en faire une autre utilisation.



Salut et merci de ce retour, enfin quelqu'un qui a une idée précise sur les deux systèmes ! 
Je suis un peu surpris de ce que tu dis, j'avais justement lu ici et là que la B&O était meilleure pour la restitution des aigus/mediums, mais que les basses avaient moins la pêche que sur le Zeppelin !
Pour les MM-1, je m'y étais intéressé également, et j'avais lu que la qualité sonore était grosso modo équivalente au Zeppelin, du coup je ne me suis basé que sur un avis vite fait de ce dernier ; zut, si tu me dis que MM-1 > BeoSound 8 > Zeppelin... bon cela dit, si j'avais dû prendre des baffles pour ordinateur, je te cache pas que j'aurais été voir du côté des BeoLab 4 en premier. 
Merci de ton avis en tout cas, juste un poil dommage qu'il arrive un jour trop tard, j'aurais peut-être pris le temps de creuser dans ton sens. 

Une dernière petite addition au niveau de la BeoSound 8 : elle manque légèrement de basses à très haut volume (faut déjà vouloir monter aussi haut pour autre chose que des tests cela dit), ceci étant dû au fait que la station booste un peu les basses à faible et moyen volume, mais n'a pas la puissance pour suivre à haut volume.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2011)

J'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'essayer le Zeppelin Air, deux fois. Une fois dans un Apple Store, j'avais mon MacBook Pro avec moi et je souhaitais tester la fonction Air. J'ai constaté que le Zep délivre une excellente qualité de son en plus quil propose un design réussi inspiré par les fameux dirigeables allemand.

Récemment dans un magasin Fnac je teste à nouveau le Zep, cette fois-ci avec mon iPod classsic, toujours aussi excellent, J'ai diffusé ma musique dans tout le rayon. C'est sûr c'est un dock de luxe pour un iPod/iPhone, mais c'est très probablement un de mes prochains achats. Pas eu l'occasion d'essayer les MM-1.


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Juillet 2011)

Rez2a a dit:


> '
> Je suis un peu surpris de ce que tu dis, j'avais justement lu ici et là que la B&O était meilleure pour la restitution des aigus/mediums, mais que les basses avaient moins la pêche que sur le Zeppelin !
> Pour les MM-1, je m'y étais intéressé également, et j'avais lu que la qualité sonore était grosso modo équivalente au Zeppelin, du coup je ne me suis basé que sur un avis vite fait de ce dernier ; zut, si tu me dis que MM-1 > BeoSound 8 > Zeppelin... bon cela dit, si j'avais dû prendre des baffles pour ordinateur, je te cache pas que j'aurais été voir du côté des BeoLab 4 en premier.
> Merci de ton avis en tout cas, juste un poil dommage qu'il arrive un jour trop tard, j'aurais peut-être pris le temps de creuser dans ton sens. .



La musique reste une question de goût. Mais comme pour les vins, on peut quand même reconnaître certains critères de qualités pour comparer deux différents systèmes d'enceintes. Comme je l'ai dit, je préfère le volume (spatial) et la profondeur que donne le B&O Sound 8 par rapport au Zeppelin.

Par contre quand je parlais des MM-1, je parlais bien comme enceintes d'ordinateur et pas pour une utilisation de dock comme le fait le Zeppelin (la puissance sonore des MM-1 est trop faible pour jouer dans la même catégorie que le Zeppelin). Il faut donc comparer les MM-1 avec les B&O Lab 4 qui sont aussi prévues pour accompagner un ordinateur. Et de ce point de vue là, il n'y a pas photo ! Les MM-1 sont largement supérieures.

En résumé, à mon avis :
- B&O Sound 8 légèrement supérieur au Zeppelin.
- MM-1 largement supérieur au B&O Lab 4.


----------



## LucBent (18 Juillet 2011)

Les lab4 ne sont effectivement ce qui a de mieux chez B&O. Elles sont qualifiées de produits d'entrée de gamme par la marque.

Un des plus mauvais rapports qualités/prix chez eux à mon sens.

Luc
utilisateur B&O depuis qu'il sait allumer une radio tout seul


----------



## claud (29 Septembre 2011)

J'ai beaucoup cherché, écouté et réfléchi sur ce problème : comme enceintes pour mac j'ai longuement écouté chez un ami le remarquable système Focal XS
http://www.focal.com/fr/enceintes-acoustiques/focal-xs.php
que j'ai trouvé également assez formidable (et nettement meilleur que les M-M 1 pour le même prix).
J'ai fini par l'acquérir avec bonheur. 
Je suis d'accord avec ça : 
http://www.pcworld.fr/article/high-tech/audio/pcworld-focal-que-valent-enceintes-500-euros/507873/

(j'écoute de la musique classique)
(Focal XS a la fonction dock iPod et peut s'utiliser sans aucun lien avec un mac)
À 500 &#8364; Focal XS me semble 3 km au-dessus du Zeppelin ... pour le son

J'ai acheté récemment pour mettre dans ma chambre un Geneva M + CD :
http://fr.genevalab.ch/shop/default/genevasound-m-cd (à 850 &#8364
que je trouve TTB (je l'ai préféré au BeoSound 8 - qui a un son agréable - mais bien plus cher, affreusement laid à mon goût, sans radio ni lecteur CD et avec une télécommande un peu faiblarde) : il se vend dans de vrais magasins de Hi-Fi et je le trouve formidable (j'utilise surtout le dock iPod de ce Geneva)

Évidemment le goût c'est très subjectif ! Et les conditions d'écoute dans les magasins : bof ? À noter que les Focal XS s'écoutent aussi dans des magasins de Hi-Fi (c'est important pour l'écoute et les conseils) (je suis allé chez Présence Audio Conseil rue des Filles du Calvaire pour les écoutes finales) (mais c'est toujours différent chez soi ...)


----------



## Nyrvan (30 Septembre 2011)

Pour moi ce sont deux systèmes audio avec une vision différente : d'un coté, les MM-1 sont véritablement des enceintes d'ordinateur nécessitant donc d'être pas trop loin. Elles ne sont clairement pas prévue pour fournir une sonorité dans toute une pièce même si elles peuvent le faire assez bien. 

De l'autre, avec le Focal, je le vois comme un dock pour iBidule dont le but est de fournir une sonorité dans toute une pièce. Tu peux très bien l'utiliser comme enceinte d'ordinateur mais personnellement, je les trouves trop volumineuses pour cet usage. Je trouve d'ailleurs que PCWorld fait une erreur en faisant ce comparatif, car l'usage est très différent malgré tout. il faudrait donc comparer le système de Focal avec le Zeppelin Air ou le B&O.

A ce jeu là, je les trouves personnellement pas vraiment au dessus. C'est évident, si tu as écouté l'ancien modèle du Zeppelin, la différence est importante. Par contre, avec le nouveau modèle Air, niveau sonorité, je les trouves très proche. J'ai une préférence pour le Zeppelin à cause de son look inimitable. Mais niveau prix, le Focal est clairement une "meilleure affaire".


----------



## claud (1 Octobre 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord avec tes deux premiers alinéas. Effectivement les deux systèmes répondent à des usages différents.

Quant au Zeppelin Air, je suis un peu plus dubitatif pour écouter du classique ; mais je ne l'ai écouté que dans des ambiances sonores sans doute imparfaites et à trois reprises seulement. Tu as donc peut-être là aussi raison.


----------



## claud (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Qui a écouté ça ?
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/221482/les-focal-xs-book-arrivent-doucement
http://www.focal.com/fr/enceintes-acoustiques/kits-multimedia/focal-xs-book.php

Il n'y a pas de DAC (convertisseur numérique / analogique ) comme les autres systèmes mentionnés sur ce fil. Donc Focal XS Book utilise la carte-son de l'ordinateur, toujours très médiocre (à ma connaissance ça vaut 1 $ ...). 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

(notamment par rapport au MM-1 qui a un DAC)


----------



## Nyrvan (30 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'écouter ces enceintes mais j'avoue rester septique par le fait qu'il n'y a pas de DAC. De base, je pense qu'on peut légitimement s'attendre à un produit de très haute qualité mais je doute que cela puisse compenser la très grande faiblesse des cartes-son livrées sur les Mac et iBidules. Après je peux me tromper, mais je pense qu'il faille avoir une carte son dédiée pour pouvoir tirer le maximum de ces enceintes.

Un peu comme pour les casques audio. Utiliser un Sennheiser HD 800 (voir même un HD21-1) sans un préampli revient au massacre au vu de la médiocrité des cartes-son fournies par Apple. J'ai peur que l'on retrouve ce phénomène sur ce genre d'enceintes. Mais encore une fois, ne les ayant pas écoutées, je me borne à relever la faiblesse du produit vis à vis des MM-1 qui ont un DAC de grande qualité.

Petit coup d'gueule au passage... J'ai écouté le casque audio B&W P5 qui est d'un design totalement renversant, fabriqué dans des composants irréprochables mais quelle ne fut pas ma déception quand je les écouté. Un son plat, sans dynamique, des basses molles et des aiguës masquées par des moyennes poussées à fond. Comme quoi, la marque ne fait pas tout.


----------



## claud (31 Octobre 2011)

C'est cette médiocrité des cartes-son fournies par Apple qui permet sans doute à tant de macusers de croire qu'encoder un bon CD audio en AIFF ou en Apple lossless c'est identique (ce qui est faux si on lit le fichier numérique avec un bon DAC et une bonne chaîne Hi-Fi).


----------



## Nyrvan (31 Octobre 2011)

Pour une utilisation en mobilité, je trouve que l'ALAC reste un bon très bon format. De part sa nature "non destructive" et sa facilité de décompression, il permet une utilisation assez souple tout en restant de qualité. Couplé avec un casque comme le Sennheizer HD25-1, on peut pas vraiment faire les difficiles en situation de mobilité.

Par contre, sur une utilisation de HiFi, avec un matériel adéquat, je me qualifie volontiers d'old school avec mes CDs  Car actuellement, je ne trouve pas que la dématérialisation de la musique apporte un véritable plus pour une écoute d'un concert ou d'un opéra.


----------

